# Can't access forum via Tapatalk,



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

It WAS working, now no longer works. Does the forum code need looking at? Won't let me login saying I don't have permissions?? Yet I CAN login just fine across other forums and via a web browser.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

It's the same for me, apparantly the admin needs to update the tapatalk plugin?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Same issue for me. Tapatalk support say it's an out of date plugin issue. I could manage working round notification updates issues but not being able to sign in at all is a massive PITA. @Tait?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@Tait is aware and is looking into this.

Just as an aside, quite a few forums won't use TT these days due to the T&Cs imposed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MildredM said:


> @Tait is aware and is looking into this.
> 
> Just as an aside, quite a few forums won't use TT these days due to the T&Cs imposed.


 That's all well and good. But a better way of doing so would've been to give notice to forum members about new T&Cs coming and that TapaTalk would stop working. Just a bit of planning ahead instead of imposing the new T&Cs completely unexpectedly and killing that channel completely without any warning.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I will forward your comments ^^^


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Well, that's just fine if it's being addressed but I use TT for all of my forum updated across a number of groups and I can say that in the past when a forum has veered away from TT my usage has declined considerably. TT works on a mobile platform whereas a browser for each forum does not. So, I suppose without TT access I'll just go elsewhere for my information.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear that @skylark

Thinking about it a different way . . . . While this may not interest you I sometimes fine it useful to see signatures, to find out what equipment people are using for example. Some people have their location too, I'm not sure this is visible on TT. TT feeds a stream of adverts and takes the revenue (unless you pay for a pro account) whereas ads on the forum are usual applicable and some of the advertisers support the forum in other ways. When you sign up to TT as a forum owner there are a few controversial T&Cs you are accepting, this has put a good few forum owners off running it. Many forums are responsive on browsers these days, this was not the case in the past.

Naturally though, different people have different preferences, neither is right or wrong and there are pros and cons for both 😁


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Sorry to hear that @skylark
> 
> Thinking about it a different way . . . . While this may not interest you I sometimes fine it useful to see signatures, to find out what equipment people are using for example. Some people have their location too, I'm not sure this is visible on TT. TT feeds a stream of adverts and takes the revenue (unless you pay for a pro account) whereas ads on the forum are usual applicable and some of the advertisers support the forum in other ways. When you sign up to TT as a forum owner there are a few controversial T&Cs you are accepting, this has put a good few forum owners off running it. Many forums are responsive on browsers these days, this was not the case in the past.
> 
> Naturally though, different people have different preferences, neither is right or wrong and there are pros and cons for both 😁


 I appreciate that and do have a pro account so ads are not a problem. What IS a problem is all if the bookmarks and shortcut links needed to the various forums which decide not to embrace TT. As a result I find that I do not visit as much via web browsers. For those who want to see signatures they have the option. I'm not really into that, they are invariably inconsistent definitions of kit since long gone. I choose to read full discussions end to end to get a handle on what's going on. I'm a relative newcomer and ease of access is important. Without easy access then I"ll just dip in and out randomly if at all. That's just the way it is. Make the forum quickly and easily available or visitors just go elsewhere. I predominantly view on a mobile phone, the way forward, and using a browser is not going to hack it for me when I can speedily see all of my subscriptions within the one app, coffeeforums.co.uk aside it seems. So, if it stays this way then it'll be 'adios' for the time being. As I've an interest in an ACS machine as a future purchase I have already found a lot of good info elsewhere which should fill my needs. One down for cfuk unfortunately which has now been removed from my Tapatalk list of subscriptions. One good thing, I did just manage an Osmio Zero purchase as a result of my recent viewing so all's not that bad!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Exactly my thoughts. The world will pass by and this forum will be relic. Not caring about mobile devices and thinking mobile web is "good enough" in 2020 AD is a step in the wrong direction. Oh well.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I stopped using TT years ago.

Awful thing imho. A well set up mobile site is far better and I agree with MM.

I have a quick access page on my mobile browser for the "new posts" page of any forum I use. I can trim the forum settings individually to suit (no more reading inane guff about what particular shiny gadget or blog you are pedaling with every post).

The mobile web version of CFUK is not bad. The post editor is a bit agricultural but meh, I've used worse.

If no TT means no visit then I think it's a bit of a e-tantrum .

It's a repository of info and views. The vehicle is secondary.

Granted, if it was truly dreadful then one could understand but it's not imho.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Is there a difference going on it through tapatalk than just loading the webpage & going on it through there?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

@Wisey the interface is easier to use when you're reading through discussions/threads in tapatalk. If you're using an iPhone, tapatalk inserts your photos in the correct orientation, cfuk mobile browser inserts them rotated right so it's on its side. I also like the notification function on tapa. I suppose it's just what I've become accustomed to. I did use the forum less when it changed over just because it wasn't as easy to use. My usage has gone up as I've got used to it but tapatalk functionality is a big factor in my usage. In no way throwing an "e-tantrum" 🙄


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Works fine on Android.

Oh, wait, iPhones....


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Works fine on Android.
> 
> Oh, wait, iPhones....


 Oh let's not


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

mmmatron said:


> Oh let's not


 :classic_laugh:

Well, it's a forum obsessed with arguing about the technical merits (or not) of equipment so...

I have no idea how this forum looks on iPhones. I gave up with them years ago. I'll fire up the family iPad and see what's so bad about using the forum on safari.

(CFUK doesn't have a browser, you just use your browser to read it. Perhaps this is where your issues lie.)


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes I know it's safari on my iPhone, lazy typing. safari is well known to be a bit rubbish.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

mmmatron said:


> Yes I know it's safari on my iPhone, lazy typing. safari is well known to be a bit rubbish.


 I just checked on my iPad. Seems to be ok.

You can use other browsers on IOS. Duckduckgo works very well. :good:


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Blue_Cafe said:


> I just checked on my iPad. Seems to be ok.
> 
> You can use other browsers on IOS. Duckduckgo works very well. :good:


 Couldn't get away with DuckDuckGo. Don't mind web view but much prefer tapa. Horses for courses.


----------

